
Ask HN: YC Hackathon rules? - billconan
I just saw the YC Hackathon, but I&#x27;m a bit unclear with its rules.<p>it says:<p>&quot;This hackathon is for projects you&#x27;re just starting. &quot;<p>Does this mean that I can bring a project that I&#x27;m currently making?
======
patrickxie
Hey Bill, I asked the same question about 10minutes ago, if you happen to find
an answer can you please let me know as well.

Email: patrick.y.xie at gmail

alternatively, would love to reach out to you and anyone else attending the
event.

